# GSL Minerals vs GSL wetlands -good news!



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

*They said it couldn't be done, they said we couldn't prevail against a huge multi-national corporation*-- but today GSL Minerals will announce a change to their permit application as it pertains to their proposed expansion into Bear River Bay and Ogden Bay. They have come up with a plan to use substantially less water, use more land in the west desert shoreline, and save Ogden Bay and Bear River Bay from development. The Utah Waterfowl Association, Airboat Association, Mud Motor Association, Audubon, Friends of Great Salt Lake, and many others have been in an alliance to fight this destruction of our wetlands. This isn't perfect, and it isn't necessarily the end of all issues, but it is a great day for the Great Salt Lake and all waterfowlers in northern Utah. I'll post up more details later when they make the press announcement later today.
R


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Well Done!

Thanks to all involved for the hard work they put in. It is appreciated.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Whooo hooooo!!!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

The key changes:
• No new development in Bear River Bay: Instead of 8,000 acres in Bear River Bay as
proposed earlier, there will be no new solar evaporation ponds in Bear River Bay, a change
that preserves high-value avian areas. The plan now calls for a maximum 52,000 acres of
new solar evaporation ponds, a decline of more than 40 percent from the 91,000 acres
requested in 2009, with most of the new ponds on the lake's remote northwest side.
• Withdrawal of a request for 353,000 acre feet per year of water rights: This change
helps to preserve lake levels.
• Unused minerals return to the lake sooner: Unused minerals that remain from the solar
evaporation process will be returned to the lake sooner, which benefits salinity levels.

http://gslfuture.com/pdf/GSL-2013-expansion-release.pdf


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Whooo hooooo!!!


+1 nice job guys


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

OOO°)OO :O--O:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

This is good news!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

It really is good news because the affected areas hold and feed waterfowl that use Bear River Refuge, Ogden Bay, Howard Slough, Public Shooting Grounds, and all the clubs in the area. I have to give credit to the groups that have been fighting this for the last few years, but I also want to let people know that GSL Minerals has come a long way toward compromise in this issue. They want to expand and make more money, but they also realize that our waterfowl areas can't be replaced or reproduced. Hopefully this proposal sets up a path that will achieve their goals of making money from our public lands, and also protects our goals as hunters to preserve what wetlands we have left.
R


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=24913832&nid=14 ... id=queue-4


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting the article Jeff.

A quote from the article: 
"The significant outcome of the new project proposal is there will be no new expansion proposed into Bear River Bay," Hyams said. "We changed our views. We sat down and met with them. We listened, and we've come out with a new project." 

Its such a great thing when people come together on such things. One thing that we as sportsmen need to realize is, we as a group as a whole, are and should be enviornmentalists first, sportsmen/hunters/fishermen second. Imo, far too many are takers, and garbage makers now days.

Stuckduck, was it not in-fact you that took the folks from GSLM on their little boat tour of Bear River Bay? If it were, Id like to think some of the things, thoughts and experiences you shared with that particular group may have swayed their final decision.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Thanks for posting the article Jeff.
> 
> A quote from the article:
> "The significant outcome of the new project proposal is there will be no new expansion proposed into Bear River Bay," Hyams said. "We changed our views. We sat down and met with them. We listened, and we've come out with a new project."
> ...


+1


----------



## Tom Dace (Apr 25, 2013)

Cool


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

After they changed their thinkning on Bear River Bay, they moved their proposal over into Ogden Bay. That proposed map took almost 4000 acres in the Ogden Bay area for evap ponds. After much more negotiation, GSLM then moved their final proposal over to use the tip of Promontory instead of Ogden Bay. The press announcement reflects almost 3 years of negotiations and I believe it shows a good compromise by both GSLM and the groups allied against the futher losses along the Great Salt Lake. It also shows what can be accomplished when hunters work together with birders, boaters, "environmentalists", and corporations to do good things. 
R


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hip Hip Hooray!! Good job!!


----------

